# Suche Beckhoff/TwinCat Programmierer/in



## kwachsm (15 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche dringend jemanden der Erfahrungen im Bereich Inbetriebnahme von TwinCat-Steuerungen hat.
Idealerweise sind CNC-Erfahrungen vorhanden.

Vielen Dank für ein Feedback
Grüße


----------



## Matze001 (15 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

für was denn? 

Zum Hinstellen?
Für Arbeiten?
Zum einfach mal knuddeln?

Ich würd etwas genauer schreiben was genau diese Person den leisten soll, oder 
was von ihr erwartet wird.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## kwachsm (15 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

es muss eine TwinCat-Steuerung mit einem Antrieb programmiert und in Betrieb genommen werden

Es sollten CNC Erfahrungen vorliegen, mit TwinSafe muss die Sicherheitsteuerung programmiert werden 

Branche ist die Solarbranche

Mehr Infos auf direktem Weg.

Grüße kwachsm


----------



## eb_158 (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin interessiert. Arbeite seit mehreren Jahren mit Beckhoff und in der Solarbranche. Können wir mal Details austauschen?


----------



## Oliver Schaile (20 Januar 2010)

Hallo kwachsm,

ich habe einen Kollegen der sehr erfahren mit CoDeSys, bzw. Beckhoff TwinCat Programmierung und Inbetriebnahme ist. Er arbeitet seit Jahren fast ausschließlich mit Rexroth und Beckhoff Steuerungstechnik. 

Falls Du also noch Interesse an einem erfahrenen Mann hast, dann melde Dich bitte bei mir. 

Gruß Oli


----------

